# please help!..my girl is dying



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

my 10 year old golden Casey is very sick..she has blood pouring out her bottom..and throwing up blood...took her to the vet..he said she was somehow poisoned..no way...I know its cancer,,,Ive been there too many times..he gave me sub Qs to give her,,and antibiotics.....I dont think she will make the night..She has a fever of 104...and Im giving her pedialyte every half hour..I dont know what else to do...Im so afraid for her...I cannot stop crying.what else can I do?anyone ever had this?I am just sick.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Luna2 said:


> my 10 year old golden Casey is very sick..she has blood pouring out her bottom..and throwing up blood...took her to the vet..he said she was somehow poisoned..no way...I know its cancer,,,Ive been there too many times..he gave me sub Qs to give her,,and antibiotics.....I dont think she will make the night..She has a fever of 104...and Im giving her pedialyte every half hour..I dont know what else to do...Im so afraid for her...I cannot stop crying.what else can I do?anyone ever had this?I am just sick.


I'm so sorry you are going through this. Why isn't she staying at the vets overnight?


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Why did your vet not keep her? I feel terrible for you and how helpless you must feel, but I would be taking her to an ER right now where maybe some better doctors can figure out what is going on and how to stop it.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I can't believe the vet didn't keep her overnight, especially considering her age and symptoms. I would absolutely get her to the closest ER vet ASAP!


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Im not really certain...I would feel better if she was there...hes not my usual vet...unfortunetly my vet is not on call...honestly I dont think he has any idea whats wrong with her...he does not have ultrasound,and didnt feel confident an xray would show anything...he thinks its bacterial...This girl has a stomach of steel..and never goes anywhere.and has never been sick...I have no idea what she may have gotten into...I would think the others would be sick as well..thankfully they are not.I am completly at a loss...I live in a small colorado town..not alot of options.it stinks.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I would be look for the nearest emergency vet and take her there immediately.
I don't know how close one is to you, but it may be the best thing you can do for her.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Do you not have an emergency vet in a larger surrounding town you can contact or take your pup to even if it is a long drive? 
I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. You must be so frightened...
I wish you the best.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I thought I was at an emergency vet...we spent 3 hours there..he did do blood tests..and the only abnomality was a slight elevation in liver enzymes,,,shes drinking alot of water..and so far has not thrown up since weve been home.he did give her meds for vomiting...and vitamin k..in case of poisoning...which Im certain she doesnt have...her poop is just blood..nothing else...she swims alot..and at first I thought giardia...but too much blood for that...I could take her to csu..its 4 hours from here..


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I misunderstood....and am surprised the vet did not have any other help for you....you must feel so helpless.
I wish I had a suggestion for you to help your pup and ease your heart.
Please know my thoughts are with you and your dear Golden girl.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. If it continues, you may want to at least call the emergency vet that is four hours away. Ask if you should bring her in. I'm sure this is a very difficult night for you.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you for your kindness...she made it through the night..I gave her fluids again at 2...she hasnt moved from the blanket I put her on last night...I put her on the deck,where its cooler[and where she always chooses to sleep]I stayed with her all night..her belly feels full of fluid,Im afraid she may have a tumor that has ruptured...Im going to my vet first thing this morning,and putting her on fluids..hopefully it helps...Im so sad..Im not ready to lose her.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep you and Casey in my prayers.
Keep positive thoughts, I hope your vet will do more test on her.
Lets us know how your visit goes. HUGS & KISSES for Casey and you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

You and Casey are in my thoughts. I hope the vet can help her, keep us updated.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Casey and you are both in my thoughts ..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Luna2 said:


> Thank you for your kindness...she made it through the night..I gave her fluids again at 2...she hasnt moved from the blanket I put her on last night...I put her on the deck,where its cooler[and where she always chooses to sleep]I stayed with her all night..her belly feels full of fluid,Im afraid she may have a tumor that has ruptured...Im going to my vet first thing this morning,and putting her on fluids..hopefully it helps...Im so sad..Im not ready to lose her.


If it helps or gives you something to compare to.... I did have a golden who had a (splenic) tumor rupture. He stopped eating a couple days before and was being closely watched by us and the vet (who failed to see anything wrong on the xrays). He woke up fine in the morning of and got up and was moving around easily until he had an accident... and had 'tarry' poop. And after that he crashed and started to go into shock. Had we not taken him to our ER vet (only two miles away from our house), he would have died at home. The vet wanted to save him, but by that time all of the toxins were spreading throughout his body and his organs were shutting down. 

I do agree with everyone else that your golden should be in a hospital. If she's bleeding internally from poisoning, then she should be on an IV and getting blood. And you want to do an ultrasound to see what's going on. 

I would honestly never go back to that vet.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry. Your both in my thoughts. I wish the best of luck and a full speedy recovery.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Hugs & prayers coming from Florida!.Keep us posted.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Keeping you and Casey in our prayers.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

How does her skin look? Ears pink or grey? Whites of the eyes whiter than usual? 
Could be signs of internal bleeding. A transfusion might be necessary just to keep up with what is lost. Is there a private pilot nearby who could do an emergency airlift to CS ? What town are you in out there? Leadville? 
When Dudley had the tumor around his spleen he was also full of fluid....
Paws crossed..


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You are in my thoughts. 

Will you take her back to the vet today? Please keep us posted.

Ann


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I would call the place that is four hours away. I hope everything works out. Please keep us updated.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry to know that you and your beloved pet are going through this...my thoughts are with you at this beyond difficult time...mental hugs coming your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Luna

I am so very sorry to hear what Casey and you are going through.

I am praying she is alright.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Megora said:


> If it helps or gives you something to compare to.... I did have a golden who had a (splenic) tumor rupture. He stopped eating a couple days before and was being closely watched by us and the vet (who failed to see anything wrong on the xrays). He woke up fine in the morning of and got up and was moving around easily until he had an accident... and had 'tarry' poop. And after that he crashed and started to go into shock. Had we not taken him to our ER vet (only two miles away from our house), he would have died at home. The vet wanted to save him, but by that time all of the toxins were spreading throughout his body and his organs were shutting down.
> 
> I do agree with everyone else that your golden should be in a hospital. If she's bleeding internally from poisoning, then she should be on an IV and getting blood. And you want to do an ultrasound to see what's going on.
> 
> I.


I also had a golden (7 years old) who had a spleen rupture. He was fine the night before and refused food that morning. I brought him outside and he kind of wobbled with his head down - I called the vet and carried him 140feet to my truck through 2 feet of fresh snow and rushed him in while the vet opened the surgery - King was in shock and probably within minutes of dying when we arrived. Long story short - I was blessed with an additional 7 1/2 years with him - the tumor that ruptured was benign and he was a strong dog.

I just felt I had to let you know that splenic ruptures are not always fatal, but do demand medical attention. Good luck at the vets.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. I hope your vet can figure out what's going on and will be able to help her.

When my golden had a tumor that ruptured in her abdomen, she also had black tarry stools. She was also quite anemic. She was very weak and had been going off her food for a couple of weeks leading up to it.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

You are in my prayers


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*I just felt I had to let you know that splenic ruptures are not always fatal, but do demand medical attention.*

*nods* No, you are right. I didn't mean to be a 'voice of doom'. 

My golden was thirteen years old and the tumor was malignant (splenic tumors almost always are) and there were signs of spreading to his lungs and heart when they did the autopsy. And it was the same story for our other old golden who died of the same cancer (or technically he died from a blood clot post surgery). <- That's my only experience. 

One thing I should say is that when you feel something is very wrong with your dog, getting an ultrasound is much better than the xray route. Because even though something shows up on the xrays, the vet might be more likely to dismiss it as "gas". I'm just thankful we arranged for an ultrasound when we recognized the warning signs in our second old golden.

I just wanted the OP to know that since her dog is still alive and not in shock, there is a good chance that nothing has ruptured inside. Had something ruptured, then she would definitely know by now. 

It is a very good thing that her dog is alive still.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry this is happening to your girl. I can imagine that feeling of helplessness as you try to help you sick pet and can't seem to get any help.

I can't believe you vet isn't doing more or taking this more seriously. Keep us posted on what happens. We're all here pulling for her.

{{hugs}}


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Keeping you in my thoughts and hoping for the best.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for you and your poor girl. Keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh God, this is horrible! I just feel for you so much...my heart was literally in my throat reading this.

I am praying for you and your girl.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Having just read this thread, hope u are able to find out what is ailling your sweetie.....hope u were able to get her medical care, and things start to look up...keeping u both in my prayers.....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Cocasse and I are keeping our fingers and paws crossed for your golden girl.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Please, let me express how sorry I am to hear about what's happening and the cavalier manner in which your so-called vets (realizing it was not your regular vet!) handled it.
I would like to see it as an encouraging sign that your girl made it through the night and will hope whatever is causing all the bleeding will subside.

My prayers are with you guys and will look for updates to her condition throughout the day.
All the very best - fingers, toes, paws and anything else we can cross!

---
Kim


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying your sweet girl makes it.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Reading about your post has me in tears... I hope when you post again, it is with good news. I'm sending out prayers for you and your sweet girl.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry you and your girl are going through this.
We'll be keeping both of you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for Casey and you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm just seeing this. I hope you got her back to the vet first thiing this morning. I cannot believe him sending her home in that condition. Those symptoms do sound like a possible poisoning, but sure would want them to find a definite diagnosis and start intensive treatment. I agree she well could need a transfusion. LOTS of prayers coming your way. Please keep us posted. We care!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Any news? I hope your pup is doing better today.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

How are you two doing? I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I am just reading this and am not at all comfortable that we don't have an update! I pray that everything is alright. I hope you made it to CSU. They truly are wonderful there.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, this is horrendous. Praying for good news.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

You are the first person I thought of when I woke this morning. Just checking in to see how you and your girl is. 

I will look later for updates.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

mybuddy said:


> You are the first person I thought of when I woke this morning. Just checking in to see how you and your girl is.
> 
> I will look later for updates.


Ditto, hoping for good news!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been thinking about you and Casey all day and wishing for the best for you both. About 9 years ago I spent all night nursing a very ill dog and felt utterly helpless at the time so I can relate to your plight.
Thinking positive thoughts for you and your special Casey.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I read this in complete shock at what this poor pair went through last night. The vet made a brutal judgment call there. Hoping all the best for Casey for a full recovery.


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have been following this all day, hoping and praying for some good news on Casey. Cannot believe any vet would send a 10 year old dog home in that condition. We know what you're going through after 25 years of goldens and many ( too many ) different illnesses over the years. Wishing your girl the best of luck.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Worried thoughts from Georgia. Hoping for the best!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Still no news? Yikes...will check back later


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Was hoping to hear something.Praying that no news is good news!.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Bumping.....oh please update soon!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

So concerned about this. Thinking of you.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

You all are wonderful,Thank you...I have a great update.Casey was on fluids all day yesterday...I went to pick up some dog food,and the store owner has a golden that had the SAME thing..he said was a 24 hour deal...they never knew what caused it,,,but twenty four hours and 2 thousand dollars later his dog was fine..fortunelty Casy didnt cost that much,but thankfully she started to feel better late last night,and even ate some rice.she seems tired today,but hopefully will continue to improve..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey*

Luna2

So happy that Casey is doing better!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you for the update! I'm so glad Casey is feeling better and hope and pray she continues to improve.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Luna2 said:


> You all are wonderful,Thank you...I have a great update.Casey was on fluids all day yesterday...I went to pick up some dog food,and the store owner has a golden that had the SAME thing..he said was a 24 hour deal...they never knew what caused it,,,but twenty four hours and 2 thousand dollars later his dog was fine..fortunelty Casy didnt cost that much,but thankfully she started to feel better late last night,and even ate some rice.she seems tired today,but hopefully will continue to improve..


Phew!!! I am so glad Casey is feeling better!! What a horrific thing to go through!! I hope you do find out what caused this so - if possible - it can be avoided in the future. 

So glad she's doing better!!! Keeping you both in my thoughts!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoeee!! That is such great news  
Casey - you get better, girl.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

:artydude:You_Rock_ *Way to go Casey!!!!* *I am just so happy for you* *both!!!! Happy for me too because* *this was on my mind ALLLLL day! *

*Many smooches!!!!!*

*Vic and Buddy :--heart::heartbeat:--heart:*


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, that is GREAT news! Thank you so much for updating us. Way to go, Casey!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Finally some good news today.... hope everything continues to get better.


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

Way to go Casey !!! So glad the young lady is doing better. Please let us know what the diagnosis was and how she progresses. :crossfing


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Have only just seen this thread, so am very happy to read that Casey is doing better and hope she is back to normal soon,please keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Great news!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So glad to see that Casey is much better, way to go Casey.....still in our prayers.....take good care of her, lots of TLC.....:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope Casey has put the worst behind her and is on the road to a full recovery. I needed some good news this morning after worrying about Selka and his family and the difficult decision they must make.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Very thankful to see that things are looking up. I hope she is back to rights very soon.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

I wish her all the best! Do you think she could have ate something that is currently stuck? I hope she improves. So sad


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

So glad!!! Way to go Casey!!!! What a scary episode...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Great news!! I hope Casey continues to improve.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Great to hear she is doing better!!! You may still want to have her see a vet....colitis and inflamatory bowel syndrome can have similar presentation and they are easily treated, maybe even with diet changes. Although I've not heard of either condition producing so much blood in the stool or vomiting blood...
Great to know she is mending! Many hugs!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Hope Casey continues improving. It's great to hear some good news for a change.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

That's GREAT!! Hope she has a full recovery soon. I have been soooo worried.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great news...I hope she is feeling even better today.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So happy to hear casey is improving!

You don't suppose Casey ate any cat food? My late Great Pyrenees ate 1/2 a bag of cat food, and for a few days afterwards he was dripping blood when he moved his bowels. He was healthy other than that, but the emergency vet and I went through all the possibilities of what he had eaten, when I told him the cat food, he said the richness will do it. I think because he ate so much, it irritated his bowels.


----------



## levsmom (Jul 16, 2010)

I am so, so very sorry to hear of your dog's illness. I just lost my best friend ( Golden/German Shepherd mix) 2 weeks ago at the age of 10. He was literally the dog made of steel. He still ran around like a miniature tornado and insisted on leaping into the air like a gazelle. He never, ever ate grass, plants, etc. and had been trained to only eat out of his own food bowl. 

I let him out into his yard at 5:30 that morning, by 7:30a.m. we were all going to and from the house loading our RV as we were to go camping later that day. Lev LOVED to go camping and had been doing his usual hijinks of barking/running/trying to climb into the RV while we were loading it. At 8:00a.m. he went to the center of his yard, stood with his head down, and wouldn't move. As soon as he laid down he wouldn't get up, so very unlike him, Mr. Ball of Energy. We rushed him to the emergancy clinic where they did just what they have done for your Casey. Blood work, vitamin K injections, major antibiotics, anti inflamatories. Best guess was poisoning, but of what? While we were gone, the rest of the family literally combed his yard with a fine tooth comb and found nothing that he could have eaten. Stomach contents were negative ( he hadn't eaten yet that morning) He stayed at the vet's for 3 days and died at the end of my bed 12 hours after returning home. I believe that this "dog of steel" somehow managed to stay alive long enough to come home. 

All this being said, as long as you are doing everything at home that the vet would be doing at his clinic, then Casey is probably much happier and more comfortable being in his own house. Good luck and my prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey*

Praying for Casey and you.


----------

